# bigalscanada midnight madness



## djtbster

bigals canada looks liek there gonna start promoting there midnight madness anyone else looking forward to this


----------



## gucci17

I'm interested...I need a new 6ft tank to replace one of the ones I have. Any idea on the date?


----------



## Will

I can't look forward to it until I know what's going to be so mad about it! Have you any details of what items will be on sale?


----------



## PACMAN

Come On 29 G BIOCUBE STAND!!!!!!!


----------



## pat3612

Will Hayward said:


> I can't look forward to it until I know what's going to me so mad about it! Have you any details of what items will be on sale?


 I must have missed something whats going to you.


----------



## Will

> I can't look forward to it until I know what's going to _*BE *_so mad about it! Have you any details of what items will be on sale?


Whoooooops.


----------



## pat3612

Will Hayward said:


> Whoooooops.


 ahh got it lol


----------



## ShrimpieLove

When is it?


----------



## Syed

GuppyLove said:


> When is it?


I`m wondering that myself. Anyone know?


----------



## WiyRay

Their website just say's coming soon.
They usually say that for about a week before announcing the date which is usually another week ahead or so...
I would venture to say it is a good chance that it will be the first saturday of november.


----------



## PACMAN

or halloween? (fingers crossed)


----------



## Kweli

Is it typically online, or at each store?


----------



## gucci17

It'll be at participating locations after regular closing time.


----------



## vaporize

Anybody knows if BA Hamilton typically participates in these midnight madness things?

Out of the last 4 or 5, I was only able to find a 'real deal' in one of them. The good stuff are usually not advertised by store specific


----------



## acer

yup hamilton BA usually does the midnight madness thing... don't remember what was on sale last time though.


----------



## PACMAN

Come onnnnnnnnnnnnn bigals and post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vaporize

PACMAN said:


> Come onnnnnnnnnnnnn bigals and post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


nobody close to any BA store to know that ?  This year even the fall sidewalk sale (aka garage sale, aka used return items sale) isn't that "interesting" so I kinda doubt the sales.

Last year I did loaded up on a bunch of clamp light for $9.99


----------



## PACMAN

I'm desperately praying that the biocube stand is miraculously on sale for this sale so i dont have to pay the rip-off of a regular price. that's the only thing stopping me from starting up my first saltwater tank!


----------



## gucci17

I hope it's soon. I need a new 72"x18" footprint tank to make my life easier.


----------



## gucci17

PACMAN said:


> I'm desperately praying that the biocube stand is miraculously on sale for this sale so i dont have to pay the rip-off of a regular price. that's the only thing stopping me from starting up my first saltwater tank!


You should try making one!


----------



## vaporize

gucci17 said:


> You should try making one!


+1

I am praying for 65G for $65 or 75G for $75 LOL I know I am dreaming ...


----------



## PACMAN

i thought about it. but to make it look nice for a show quality tank, it would cost too much, and I have no skills anyway.


I could do a wooden frame, but thats about ti, and it wouldnt be exact. So I decided to just get the stand frrom BA


----------



## vaporize

PACMAN said:


> i thought about it. but to make it look nice for a show quality tank, it would cost too much, and I have no skills anyway.
> 
> I could do a wooden frame, but thats about ti, and it wouldnt be exact. So I decided to just get the stand frrom BA


And let me guess, you didn't participated on the Hamilton BA thing


----------



## PACMAN

I did, I did

But i figure that that $250 will be spent on other thngs such as powerheads, and salt and livestock etc. so I was hoping for a discount on the stand. this way I can buy the stand there, plus other goodies.!


----------



## bigfishy

PACMAN said:


> i thought about it. but to make it look nice for a show quality tank, it would cost too much, and I have no skills anyway.
> 
> I could do a wooden frame, but thats about ti, and it wouldnt be exact. So I decided to just get the stand frrom BA


IF you can't wait, you can always pay $200 for one, it is still $40 cheaper than Big Als

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...-week-only-2-left-out-of-5-W0QQAdIdZ215808968


----------



## PACMAN

bigfishy said:


> IF you can't wait, you can always pay $200 for one, it is still $40 cheaper than Big Als
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...-week-only-2-left-out-of-5-W0QQAdIdZ215808968


hah, will have to think about that one.

is that BA vaughan?

if they are BNIB, its super tempting


----------



## gucci17

vaporize said:


> +1
> 
> I am praying for 65G for $65 or 75G for $75 LOL I know I am dreaming ...


Been a few years since I've seen those prices...lol
Always nice to dream though. You never know!



PACMAN said:


> i thought about it. but to make it look nice for a show quality tank, it would cost too much, and I have no skills anyway.
> 
> I could do a wooden frame, but thats about ti, and it wouldnt be exact. So I decided to just get the stand frrom BA


TBH, I don't think I've ever seen BA advertise just the stand for sale. Could also be the fact that I never had a need for it...


----------



## PACMAN

all it takes is a "30% off tanks and stands!" and that means the biocube is on sale too  I already have the tank. just need the darn stand!


----------



## gucci17

PACMAN said:


> all it takes is a "30% off tanks and stands!" and that means the biocube is on sale too  I already have the tank. just need the darn stand!


Well, if you're not in a rush waiting for the sale is the best thing to do. I'd do the same thing.


----------



## PACMAN

well i dont think i can wait until boxing day, so if its not on sale for midnight madness, i will pick it up anyway. but im going to be very disappointed


----------



## vaporize

gucci17 said:


> Been a few years since I've seen those prices...lol
> Always nice to dream though. You never know!


Yes, of course I am pressing my luck, if it's not an awesome deal nowadays I don't even take a second look. Let's hope some salesman can get BA Scarborough to come in with those 50% coupons then we'll all be laughing.



PACMAN said:


> well i dont think i can wait until boxing day, so if its not on sale for midnight madness, i will pick it up anyway. but im going to be very disappointed


Take it from a salty, if you think your stand is expensive and hard to justify, you should keep that tank as freshwater or make it a nice planted tank. The price of the stand is almost minimal comparing to the total cost of your saltwater aquarium addiction.

That's just a friendly advice, not in anyway to discourage you.


----------



## PACMAN

vaporize said:


> Take it from a salty, if you think your stand is expensive and hard to justify, you should keep that tank as freshwater or make it a nice planted tank. The price of the stand is almost minimal comparing to the total cost of your saltwater aquarium addiction.
> 
> That's just a friendly advice, not in anyway to discourage you.


I know this is going to cost me an arm and a leg, but 50 saved on stand is 3-5 frags


----------



## Chris S

PACMAN said:


> I know this is going to cost me an arm and a leg, but 50 saved on stand is 3-5 frags


or half a bucket of decent salt!


----------



## bigfishy

Chris S said:


> or half a bucket of decent salt!


$50 is enough to get a full bucket of salt


----------



## Chris S

Hence my addition of the word "decent"!


----------



## BettaBeats

> I forgot..before I go...I found out that the Midnight Madness #Sale will be Saturday November 20th. I'll share details as I get them.


That's from Joel himself from BigAls HQ. 
If you follow Big Als on http://Twitter.com/BigAlsAquarium you will get the updated details, and also the first news on arrivals to each of their stores.


----------



## george

According to Twitter:

"I found out that the Midnight Madness #Sale will be Saturday November 20th. I'll share details as I get them.  about 1 hour ago via web".

Get ready to rumble.


----------



## carmenh

Check your PM's...



PACMAN said:


> I know this is going to cost me an arm and a leg, but 50 saved on stand is 3-5 frags


----------



## Kweli

Ill sell a 170G bucket of Red Sea Coral Max salt (brand new) for 50 bucks if you want...

I bought 2 at the last sale and with my 34G tank i probably wont use it before it expires (although there doesnt seem to be an expiry on it...)


----------



## PACMAN

Nuts, thought it would be sooner than the 20th. oh well. 




@kweli: I will be using a different brand of salt and one of my coworkers has offered to give me a bunch to start my tank. Sorry.


----------



## PanzerFodder

I was in BA's North York yesterday and saw that they have a *48" Coralife
Aqualight Deluxe* (Ex display model set up on a tank) for sale at $199, I am not 100% sure but I think it's the same as these http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lig...light-Deluxe-Series_10113281_102.html?tc=fish
Looks like you can make a big saving if you are after one on these 

Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


----------



## carmenh

If it's a display model, chances are the lamps need replacing, and they are stupid-expensive...



PanzerFodder said:


> I was in BA's North York yesterday and saw that they have a *48" Coralife
> Aqualight Deluxe* (Ex display model set up on a tank) for sale at $199, I am not 100% sure but I think it's the same as these http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lig...light-Deluxe-Series_10113281_102.html?tc=fish
> Looks like you can make a big saving if you are after one on these
> 
> Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


----------



## AquaNeko

BA if you're reading put your 10gal and 20gal Penn Plex 2 tier folding tank stand holders on sale please!!! <3 My fishes will love you loooooog time.


----------



## Guppy_Madness

anybody know the date and type of sale....Is it like Tent sales???


----------



## vaporize

Guppy_Madness said:


> anybody know the date and type of sale....Is it like Tent sales???


Similar but typically they sell mostly new stuff.

Tent sale, they tend to sell alot more store-used stuff, or customer-returned stuff or missing parts/damage parts stuff. Tent sale also have a wider selection of 'new' systems.

typically less stuff than tent sale.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

vaporize said:


> Similar but typically they sell mostly new stuff.
> 
> Tent sale, they tend to sell alot more store-used stuff, or customer-returned stuff or missing parts/damage parts stuff. Tent sale also have a wider selection of 'new' systems.
> 
> typically less stuff than tent sale.


Curious to those that have been to both before... are tent sales more in warmer temps like spring/summer/early-fall?


----------



## vaporize

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Curious to those that have been to both before... are tent sales more in warmer temps like spring/summer/early-fall?


Tent sale aka their old sidewalk sale happens twice a year, usually one in spring and one in fall. The old purpose was to get rid of old/used/returned/discontinue stuff as I said above but nowadays they put in specials together to try to get more people in.

Midnight sales is a new thing started last year, just act as another even to generate some 'special' sales.

Usually the best of the best deals are still their boxing week though.


----------



## marblerye

i went to the last 'midnight madness' sale and it wasn't all that great..

how they laid it out was sales on certain items were set within certain timeframes (hourly), and select items were put on sale only. although i remember general percentage-off sales such as livestock and seachem products. but these hourly sales meant if something you wanted to buy was on sale starting at 6:00pm and then another sale item you wanted started at 10:00pm you'd either have to camp out for a few hours or make two trips.. i remember people actually waited around in the store or the parking lot too because they were afraid the item they wanted was gonna sell out. 

the percentage sales on livestock were probably decent but it was 25% off early on and i think 50% off closer to the midnight hour.. if i remember correctly it was 10 or 11:00pm. although by 11:30pm barely any customers were left and they were all cleaning up to get ready for close.

overall the boxing day sale has the better deals, as most if not all of the store is discounted at a percentage, and the doorcrasher deals were on popular items marked down to a good price and salts were cheap to stock up for the year.


----------



## PACMAN

do you remember if live-rock was on sale? b/c pacman needs a few chunks! along with powerheads, a submersible heater, marine test kit, food! lol.

man my list is growing!


----------



## djtbster

im just lookng forward to purchase a new tank for discus keeping, preferably 55-75 gallon, which if any are on sale, funny thing is a 55g is the same price as the 75 atm might get tempted to pick up that 75, one problem tho my rents will kill me if they see another tank in my room lawls, kinda hard to bring a 75g down into the basement w/o making a ruckus


----------



## Fish_Man

PACMAN said:


> do you remember if live-rock was on sale? b/c pacman needs a few chunks! along with powerheads, a submersible heater, marine test kit, food! lol.
> 
> man my list is growing!


Same here


----------



## bigfishy

PACMAN said:


> do you remember if live-rock was on sale? b/c pacman needs a few chunks! along with powerheads, a submersible heater, marine test kit, food! lol.
> 
> man my list is growing!





Fish_Man said:


> Same here


Not if I buy them all first 

kekekeke


----------



## Fish_Man

Which BA are you going to?


----------



## PACMAN

lol if you go and buy up all my live rock im going to be pretty pissed off lol! I just need 2 medium chunks to create height! im putting in my sand tomorrow since im happy with the lower half of my rockwork!


----------



## bigfishy

PACMAN said:


> lol if you go and buy up all my live rock im going to be pretty pissed off lol! I just need 2 medium chunks to create height! im putting in my sand tomorrow since im happy with the lower half of my rockwork!


Just get it from BKTrung, he is selling them for $3 a pound, way cheaper than Big Als

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=147674#post147674



BWI is slow... I am still waiting for my RO / DI x.x


----------



## PACMAN

lol thornhill is far for me!



same deal. waitin on my rodi! itd being shipped to my work, so ill know when i get it. hopefully this week


----------



## marblerye

bigfishy said:


> Just get it from BKTrung, he is selling them for $3 a pound, way cheaper than Big Als


i agree with bigfishy. it's best to get live rock from a place you trust and since his is pulled directly from his tank you'll know it's been cured and that way you can ask him if there are pests to look out for, if he's had any bubble algae, aiptasia, etc. another thing to look out for in terms of live rock is, if any chemicals were added to treat disease such as copper which would be absorbed in the rock for a long time and leech out in your setup.. with big al's rock there is no guarantee on any of that. i'm not trying to sell you bktroung's rock specifically, but it's just a precaution that's all.

at $3.00 a pound is an amazing price.. i wish i wasn't strapped for cash right now


----------



## Kweli

Ill typically buy something from a fellow hobbyist before i buy it from a store


----------



## Fish_Man

Kweli said:


> Ill typically buy something from a fellow hobbyist before i buy it from a store


Agree unless its lighting system which I prefer to buy from store.


----------



## carmenh

LOL a friend of mine bought his LR from BA's and he's had it all...aiptasia, mantis shrimp, bubble algae, colonial hydroids, digitate hydroids, etc. The last batch I saw at BA's Oakville (last week) had an appalling amount of aiptasia on it...and will likely need curing...
I got mine from hobbyists and got nice, problem-free stuff 
I would soooo recommend making the drive to Thornhill


----------



## djtbster

dug up last aprils flyer, i was told from BA oak it will be very similar, and he hinted on the tanks being on sale as i was told by there rep, most likley it was the store manager i was talking to but he told me, if i bought anething today and on and it went on sale during the MM, he will garantee the diffrence , idk if the same can be said with other locations.

http://www.bigalshamilton.ca/events/MM_April2010.pdf


----------



## PACMAN

djtbster said:


> dug up last aprils flyer, i was told from BA oak it will be very similar, and he hinted on the tanks being on sale as i was told by there rep, most likley it was the store manager i was talking to but he told me, if i bought anething today and on and it went on sale during the MM, he will garantee the diffrence , idk if the same can be said with other locations.
> 
> http://www.bigalshamilton.ca/events/MM_April2010.pdf


no load for me 

+ i will try and convince my friend to give me a few of his rocks mwahahahaa

Try this for bigalscanada
http://www.bigalscanada.com/Other/Midnight Madness/Midnight_Madness_Apr_2010.html


----------



## carmenh

I wouldn't really trust him on that. Besides, remember it'll be store credit, not cash back in your pocket...



djtbster said:


> if i bought anething today and on and it went on sale during the MM, he will garantee the diffrence , idk if the same can be said with other locations.
> 
> http://www.bigalshamilton.ca/events/MM_April2010.pdf


----------



## djtbster

cool, still better than nothing imo, it not like i dont shop there from time to time


----------



## Holidays

was told next week Nov 20th


----------



## vaporize

carmenh said:


> I wouldn't really trust him on that. Besides, remember it'll be store credit, not cash back in your pocket...


WHAT????? When I just loaded up a whole bunch of tanks, tanks go on sale further? LOL ... okay but probably not on the sizes I need them to be


----------



## PanzerFodder

Holidays said:


> was told next week Nov 20th


It's advertised on their website today as being on Sat Nov 20th 
http://www.bigalscanada.com/


----------



## PACMAN

i wish they posted what the specials were already, but 95% sure they will release that next thursday.

I'm going to be hitting up the big als in hamilton that night! Maybe I will see some of you there


----------



## bigfishy

PACMAN said:


> i wish they posted what the specials were already, but 95% sure they will release that next thursday.
> 
> I'm going to be hitting up the big als in hamilton that night! Maybe I will see some of you there


Want to give me a ride? 

I saw a nice wavey 30G+ tank + stand for $100 at Big Als Scarborough...


----------



## carmenh

Maybe I'll see you there! I really don't even need anything right now but the draw of getting something on sale and buying it with wagjags is too strong to resist 



PACMAN said:


> i wish they posted what the specials were already, but 95% sure they will release that next thursday.
> 
> I'm going to be hitting up the big als in hamilton that night! Maybe I will see some of you there


----------



## trailblazer295

PanzerFodder said:


> It's advertised on their website today as being on Sat Nov 20th
> http://www.bigalscanada.com/


Where do you see that? The link just says 'coming soon'


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

trailblazer295 said:


> Where do you see that? The link just says 'coming soon'


Confirmed. It says 'Nov. 20 6pm till midnight' on the front page.

Just checked. 22:18 ET.


----------



## trailblazer295

Strange I can't see it, only see coming soon.


----------



## vaporize

also got the word from BA corporate online at Twitter that it's Nov 20th, but the sales won't be applicable to their online site (figured)


----------



## Dienah

Man, I can't wait either for Midnight Madness. Hoping that the Ehehim's have some sort of special. 50% off? 

Hmm, in a perfect world rotfl.


----------



## BettaBeats

Does anyone know if substrates go on sale?


----------



## Dienah

If anybody finds that out too about the substrate, I'd be dying to know. I ended up not buying my substrate yesterday because Midnight Madness was on my mind too!! lol


----------



## Angelic

If substrates on sale i`d get some  i`m in serious need of new substrate =(


----------



## Y2KGT

trailblazer295 said:


> Strange I can't see it, only see coming soon.


Hit the F5 key on your keyboard to refresh the webpage.
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17

I hope there's a 6ft 125g tank. I don't need a 150g or a 5ft 120g. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Tbird

gucci17 said:


> I hope there's a 6ft 125g tank. I don't need a 150g or a 5ft 120g. *fingers crossed*


Didn't you just sell one?? LOL


----------



## bigfishy

gucci17 said:


> I hope there's a 6ft 125g tank. I don't need a 150g or a 5ft 120g. *fingers crossed*


You don't have to wait, $250 in kijiji, tank + stand



http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-120-gallon-aqaurium-and-stand-W0QQAdIdZ241865268


----------



## Y2KGT

gucci17 said:


> I hope there's a 6ft 125g tank. I don't need a 150g or a 5ft 120g. *fingers crossed*


Don't worry buddy, if it isn't on sale during the Midnight Madness Sale you'll only have to wait 6 more weeks for the Boxing Week Sale.
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17

Tbird said:


> Didn't you just sell one?? LOL


It was the 5 footer that I sold. I need a 6ft tank so I can transfer my ilangis over nice and easy 



bigfishy said:


> You don't have to wait, $250 in kijiji, tank + stand
> 
> 
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-120-gallon-aqaurium-and-stand-W0QQAdIdZ241865268


Thanks Alex, I've seen this setup but I don't really trust it for some reason. I don't see a brace so it's either a reptile tank or it's super thick glass which I don't want because it's going to kill my back lol.


----------



## djtbster

special suprise to my freinds of gtaaquaria, sale is nothing exciting to me tho, so i went ahead and bought me a 60g show tank for my discus, but here you guys go my treat


----------



## gucci17

Oh nice thanks dj

Oh lame...no big tanks


----------



## TLe041

LOL they have Chinese algae eaters for sale. 

That's a smart plan - sell a fish for cheap that'll kill all of your customer's existing fishes so they'll have to buy new ones (at regular price).


----------



## TBemba

gucci17 said:


> Oh nice thanks dj
> 
> Oh lame...no big tanks


Same I was hoping to get a 90 to replace the old one i have, well there is always boxing week. 

anyone have any experience with those dynex cubes or saltwater? of they lame?


----------



## Dienah

The 'Deco Wave Kit Tank' the one that says it starts at $149.99, does anybody know approx how much gallons those tanks go at??


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

A bit OT but when does BA's normally change thier weekly sales in thier stores? Every Friday,Sat, or Sun? Thanks. Maybe I missed it saying when but the small itouch screen is hard to catch fine print at times.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

djtbster said:


> special suprise to my freinds of gtaaquaria, sale is nothing exciting to me tho, so i went ahead and bought me a 60g show tank for my discus, but here you guys go my treat


Fark I should have waited on those amanos. >.<;; I paid 3 for $9.99 a few weeks ago. Well you always pay the first time for impatience. I'm so going to buy a bunch for my 10gal. IIRC it is 2 amanos per gal for a good clean up crew. Hmm for the same price I paid I can get 15 amanos. Nice.


----------



## trailblazer295

I'm also curious how many amanos per gal is good. I have several in my tanks but wouldn't mind adding more now if it works; the price is certaintly right.


----------



## tom g

*big als sale*

i cant read the flier , anyone know if any tanks will be on sale 
thanks 
tom


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

trailblazer295 said:


> I'm also curious how many amanos per gal is good. I have several in my tanks but wouldn't mind adding more now if it works; the price is certaintly right.


Apparently Amano recommends 2 amano shrimp per gallon. http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug, Algae Eating Shrimps.htm


----------



## trailblazer295

Thanks for the link, read that earlier but missed the section where they say that.


----------



## carmenh

They send them out/post them on Thursday but they don't start til Sunday...



AquaNekoMobile said:


> A bit OT but when does BA's normally change thier weekly sales in thier stores? Every Friday,Sat, or Sun? Thanks. Maybe I missed it saying when but the small itouch screen is hard to catch fine print at times.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

carmenh said:


> They send them out/post them on Thursday but they don't start til Sunday...


Thanks mate.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

djtbster said:


> special suprise to my freinds of gtaaquaria, sale is nothing exciting to me tho, so i went ahead and bought me a 60g show tank for my discus, but here you guys go my treat


Are those pics from BA or did you take the pic yourself? Is there a larger picure of that? Also page two appears blurry. Then again could be just the small handheld I'm on right now.


----------



## djtbster

took a pic of them my self, big als scarborogh has the flyers but arent handing them out just yet


----------



## marblerye

djtbster said:


> took a pic of them my self, big als scarborogh has the flyers but arent handing them out just yet


WHAT!? ya BOOTLEGGER!! lol hahahaahh jk
nicee! thanks for the advanced flyer; looks like they are reducing the sales as 25% used to be a normal percentage they threw out but now it's 20%..? good grief.


----------



## djtbster

u know wat, i think this is such a bootleg sale, for example the betta home for $19.99, great door crasher its regular price is 19.99, you get a free betta thats all, same goes for the throphy shaped aquariums there starting from 19.99 regular price, dymax cube looks nice but saving only 10 dollars, most of the items listed are all on sale @ the regular price?????


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

For me the amanos are the only reason I'd go other then just walking the isles again drooling over all the awesome fish.  Just no space for the tanks.


----------



## camboy012406

anyone knows when is the midnight sale?


----------



## djtbster

camboy012406 said:


> anyone knows when is the midnight sale?


errrrr??? lol hahahaha


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

camboy012406 said:


> anyone knows when is the midnight sale?


It is Nov.20, 2010 @ 18:00 - 00:00.



> djtbster Quote:
> Originally Posted by camboy012406
> anyone knows when is the midnight sale?
> 
> errrrr??? lol hahahaha


Hey maybe he's on an older handheld or cellphone and bad wifi or data rates are a -beep- and page refresh is not the best to load up many pages.  Not hard to help out with a quick retype out.  BTW I'm not digging you. I'm just saying because not everyone may be on a speedy system or such.


----------



## Holidays

^ or could be behind a proxy server, some univ uses proxy server. it's possible


----------



## djtbster

alright alright im sorry camboy and people, didnt think id get some heat from some sarcasm


----------



## teemee

has anyone seen the flyer for scarborough or north york?


----------



## djtbster

i got mine of northyork


----------



## marblerye

teemee said:


> has anyone seen the flyer for scarborough or north york?


I'm guessing the sales on the flyer that djtbster posted up applies to all BA locations that are listed on the directions section at the bottom of the second page. It's a bit hard to see but I think I can make out North York and Scarborough on there.

Keep in mind last time they had a midnight madness sale earlier this year I remember they had a few other instore sales that were not advertised on the flyer. Such is the same for a few locations such as Vaughan where I often see weekly instore sales on livestock that aren't posted on the weekly specials ad on their website. It's really the manager's call, and I noticed it's usually on livestock that they have TONS of.

If you've got the time or you're nearby on saturday why not swing by and check it out.


----------



## deuces

teemee said:


> has anyone seen the flyer for scarborough or north york?


Yup it's the same as scarborough as I got one today as well.


----------



## Dienah

Could someone scan the Scarborough flyer for me??? Pwetty pwease?? lmao 

I'm considering getting a new tank at the Midnight Madness.


----------



## PACMAN

why didn't they post it on their site then????????


----------



## PACMAN

this is a weak sale. very disappointed. only thing from that list to pick up is the 35% off live rock. damnit!!


----------



## djtbster

PACMAN said:


> this is a weak sale. very disappointed. only thing from that list to pick up is the 35% off live rock. damnit!!


Totally agree as I stated before most items are at regular price which is sad, livestock deals are what I'll be looking for wen I go in


----------



## 03pilot

Is this a joke...they call this madness sale? I have seen better deals than this on their weekly flyer .


----------



## TBemba

03pilot said:


> Is this a joke...they call this madness sale? I have seen better deals than this on their weekly flyer .


Funny how alot of people bash Ba's but as soon as they have a sale everyone is rushing to the place with fist fulls of money 

If you feel that BAs is not treating the hobbyist fairly or their livestock then why support them with cash?


----------



## PACMAN

TBemba said:


> Funny how alot of people bash Ba's but as soon as they have a sale everyone is rushing to the place with fist fulls of money
> 
> If you feel that BAs is not treating the hobbyist fairly or their livestock then why support them with cash?


He's not. He's saying that there's nothing of value during this sale, and he will not be purchasing anything from them


----------



## 03pilot

TBemba said:


> Funny how alot of people bash Ba's but as soon as they have a sale everyone is rushing to the place with fist fulls of money
> 
> If you feel that BAs is not treating the hobbyist fairly or their livestock then why support them with cash?


Let's get the record straight...I have never bashed Ba's. I am just disappointed to see their weak deals after waited weeks for this. Please leave me alone....


----------



## xr8dride

after seeing that flyer I won't be running out the door to get there.


----------



## ameekplec.

PACMAN said:


> this is a weak sale. very disappointed. only thing from that list to pick up is the 35% off live rock. damnit!!


Is that the same live rock that's was sitting in a box next to the big FOWLR tank for a few days when it first came in?


----------



## PACMAN

ameekplec. said:


> Is that the same live rock that's was sitting in a box next to the big FOWLR tank for a few days when it first came in?


  :'(


----------



## Dienah

Well I was at Big Al's earlier today, picked up the flyer and scanned it for you all to see!!

Just a larger, more clearer version of the flyer. I'll post the links only because it's way too big to post here on the forum!

Enjoy!

Front Side: http://a.imageshack.us/img169/3071/img006roi.jpg

Back Side: http://a.imageshack.us/img201/5086/img007x.jpg

Also sorry about the cut off on the left side, it's only like a mm anyways xD


----------



## BettaBeats

Remember there are hourly sales and not all sales are advertised 

35% off live plants!
3 Algae cleaning shrimps for $2!!!
New Life Spectrum food 20% off!!!!
Python(ish) water change systems $1/foot!
Test kit for $20!
and Cardinal Tetras 2 for $2!!
20% off ALL LIVESTOCK all night!

I think there are some good sales


----------



## PACMAN

meh, test kit its a complete one, and sugarglidder has great prices on NLS food anyway. so knock 2 off your list 


BettaBeats said:


> Remember there are hourly sales and not all sales are advertised
> 
> 35% off live plants!
> 3 Algae cleaning shrimps for $2!!!
> New Life Spectrum food 20% off!!!!
> Python(ish) water change systems $1/foot!
> Test kit for $20!
> and Cardinal Tetras 2 for $2!!
> 20% off ALL LIVESTOCK all night!
> 
> I think there are some good sales


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Dienah said:


> Well I was at Big Al's earlier today, picked up the flyer and scanned it for you all to see!!
> 
> Just a larger, more clearer version of the flyer. I'll post the links only because it's way too big to post here on the forum!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Front Side: http://a.imageshack.us/img169/3071/img006roi.jpg
> 
> Back Side: http://a.imageshack.us/img201/5086/img007x.jpg
> 
> Also sorry about the cut off on the left side, it's only like a mm anyways xD


Thanks for the bigger scan. XD Now I can see what that thing was on page 2is. Looked almost like the HOPE brand LED series of bike lights http://roaswive.info/hope-headlight-stem-mount.php.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

BettaBeats said:


> Remember there are hourly sales and not all sales are advertised
> 
> 35% off live plants!
> 3 Algae cleaning shrimps for $2!!!
> New Life Spectrum food 20% off!!!!
> Python(ish) water change systems $1/foot!
> Test kit for $20!
> and Cardinal Tetras 2 for $2!!
> 20% off ALL LIVESTOCK all night!
> 
> I think there are some good sales


That is 1/UNO/ONE 3 x Amano Shrimp for $1.99 PER CUSTOMER. 

The 35% off plants is in the last 1 hr IIRC. Yah not worth the trip, cost of petrol, and parking lot headache. Speaking of which petrol is $111.xx/L now


----------



## BettaBeats

AquaNekoMobile said:


> That is 1/UNO/ONE 3 x Amano Shrimp for $1.99 PER CUSTOMER.
> 
> The 35% off plants is in the last 1 hr IIRC. Yah not worth the trip, cost of petrol, and parking lot headache. Speaking of which petrol is $111.xx/L now


if i can map out the ttc properly the plants might be a good deal


----------



## BettaBeats

PACMAN said:


> meh, test kit its a complete one, and sugarglidder has great prices on NLS food anyway. so knock 2 off your list


the test kit on their website:

Reliable and accurate; provides professional measurement of the most important aquarium water parameters: pH freshwater and pH saltwater, carbonate and general hardness, nitrite, ammonia and *carbon dioxide. *
this might be handy for people who want to do DIY and a pretty affordable low-tech planted set up.

There is no nitrate test though, and thats the one i need to top up on.


----------



## Dienah

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Thanks for the bigger scan. XD Now I can see what that thing was on page 2is. Looked almost like the HOPE brand LED series of bike lights http://roaswive.info/hope-headlight-stem-mount.php.


Haha, any time!!


----------



## Y2KGT

Anyone have any experience with the Tom Rapids Pro Filters that are in the flyer? I wonder if you can use one on a freshwater tank? Perhaps you can disable the skimmer.
--
Paul


----------



## deuces

BettaBeats said:


> the test kit on their website:
> 
> Reliable and accurate; provides professional measurement of the most important aquarium water parameters: pH freshwater and pH saltwater, carbonate and general hardness, nitrite, ammonia and *carbon dioxide. *
> this might be handy for people who want to do DIY and a pretty affordable low-tech planted set up.
> 
> There is no nitrate test though, and thats the one i need to top up on.


I *think* the CO2 test in that kit is just a table lookup of KH/PH since they give both those tests to you already in the kit


----------



## djtbster

i have the same kit and can confirm the co2 is chart based, its a decent kit lost the cards tho lol


----------



## kousman_1

*midnight madness*

there having there sale Nov 20 / 2010 at big Al's woodbridge


----------



## carmenh

My issue with this test kit is that it doesn't (or at least didn't) have expiration dates on it...



djtbster said:


> i have the same kit and can confirm the co2 is chart based, its a decent kit lost the cards tho lol


----------



## vaporize

Y2KGT said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Tom Rapids Pro Filters that are in the flyer? I wonder if you can use one on a freshwater tank? Perhaps you can disable the skimmer.
> --
> Paul


It's a plastic sump box with overflow & return anyways, not much you don't even need to disable the skimmer, it won't skim anything in freshwater anyways (I think it's a wooden air stone one, so just don't plug an air pump).


----------



## vaporize

PACMAN said:


> this is a weak sale. very disappointed. only thing from that list to pick up is the 35% off live rock. damnit!!


+1 Usually the advertised items are weak ... but each location might decide to throw out some gems once in awhile. I kind of remember seeing an NLS bucket for $35 at one ... probably not the freshest but there are sometimes discontinued items.


----------



## carmenh

Oddly enough, this seems to have just changed. I got my sale emails today instead of yesterday, and I get them from 5 different locations. Missisauga, Brampton, Oakville, and Scarborough (all corporate stores?) now (or at least this week) start their weekly sale on Saturday. Hamilton's still a Sunday start...



AquaNekoMobile said:


> A bit OT but when does BA's normally change thier weekly sales in thier stores? Every Friday,Sat, or Sun? Thanks. Maybe I missed it saying when but the small itouch screen is hard to catch fine print at times.


----------



## xr8dride

Don't wanna drive and deal with parking...subway to kennedy station, take the 43 kennedy...drops you off at the door


----------



## Fish_Man

Anyone going to the NY BA? I'll see you there at 6pm SHARP


----------



## PACMAN

Fish_Man said:


> Anyone going to the NY BA? I'll see you there at 6pm SHARP


it's all about hamilton! and their wagjag dollars to sweeten the lacklustre deals! they stole my business from BA sauga because of them!!


----------



## grafx

was really hoping my tank would be cycled for the madness but its not


----------



## Holidays

Dynax mini cube for 69$? what do you guys think?


----------



## Holidays

only about 2 gallon what kind of salt water fish can you keep there? sexy shrimp maybe heh


----------



## vaporize

Is BA Hamilton having Midnight madness?

On a side note, those guys at BA Hamilton actually have very very cheap Miracle glass aquariums (I think corporate BA don't carry miracles anymore).


----------



## Fish_Man

Holidays said:


> only about 2 gallon what kind of salt water fish can you keep there? sexy shrimp maybe heh


Too small to keep salt if it's your first salt tank (IMO). I wanted to start off with that but going for a 20gallon salt just to be safe.


----------



## Holidays

Fish_Man said:


> Too small to keep salt if it's your first salt tank (IMO). I wanted to start off with that but going for a 20gallon salt just to be safe.


what? c'mon we're all pro and super awesome here!! hehe  just kidding


----------



## Holidays

Fish_Man said:


> Too small to keep salt if it's your first salt tank (IMO). I wanted to start off with that but going for a 20gallon salt just to be safe.


and if it's only 2 gal, I can probably use filtered tap water....so no R/O required?


----------



## souldct

has anyone seen those deco wave kit in person?
I can't seem to find any information on line.
a 24" x 14" tank + light + stand for $150 is not bad brand new


----------



## Dienah

souldct said:


> has anyone seen those deco wave kit in person?
> I can't seem to find any information on line.
> a 24" x 14" tank + light + stand for $150 is not bad brand new


I was actually thinking of getting it a while back when I saw it in store (at the scarb location) and I asked too.

The guy said around 29 gallons. But he really seemed unsure. 

It's really gorgeous too!!


----------



## bigfishy

Holidays said:


> only about 2 gallon what kind of salt water fish can you keep there? sexy shrimp maybe heh


baby lump fish


----------



## PACMAN

vaporize said:


> Is BA Hamilton having Midnight madness?
> 
> On a side note, those guys at BA Hamilton actually have very very cheap Miracle glass aquariums (I think corporate BA don't carry miracles anymore).


of course hamilton will have midnight madness!!!


----------



## xr8dride

Who is all attending the sale at the Scarb location?


----------



## bigfishy

xr8dride said:


> Who is all attending the sale at the Scarb location?


me? I just want to buy their test kit for $20


----------



## carmenh

IMHO the Deco Waves (Underwater Treasures=Boyu=cheap) are kind of dumb...different for the sake of different without any regard for practicality  Seems like the waves would cause very unpleasant visual distortion and be a nightmare to scrape if needed...
And the light is single-bright LED...pretty for viewing but no value at all for planted or sw apps...



souldct said:


> has anyone seen those deco wave kit in person?
> I can't seem to find any information on line.
> a 24" x 14" tank + light + stand for $150 is not bad brand new


----------



## Sunstar

I have seen that tiny cube tank btw. it's epic tiny.


----------



## Dienah

xr8dride said:


> Who is all attending the sale at the Scarb location?


Coldmantis and I will be tonight. Won't be there until probably late though.


----------



## Will

I think I'll pickup a Dymax iQ3 to downgrade my 10 Gallon reef. I'll put the rest of the 10 gallon's rock into a sump, and attach a sump to the Dymax iQ3 with a MiniTom Aqualufter pump. I only have a tiger goby and sexy shrimp and mostly NPS corals.

I'm really mostly going for the shrimp deal. Where does it say one per customer?


----------



## goffebeans

I'm gonna be at the scarborough location tonight. Is it usually really busy?

Looking to get a tank raised black clownfish. Shouldve got it yesterday as it was cheaper, but didnt have the time.


----------



## Fish_Man

Went and came back with 18 amano shrimp from NY BA


----------



## camboy012406

I went there one hour ago, they are selling but selected items only.


----------



## lemuj

any 3 feet tank, at least 40g-50g on sale in Hamilton???


----------



## arinsi

anyone at ba scarb know if theres any dwarf baby tears hemianthus callitrichoides

plan to buy 2 pots and save like aroud 5 bucks


----------



## Dienah

Just came back from BA Scarb, quite busy there right now actually. All of the Algae Eating Shrimp are gone haha (bf bought the last 6). 

Test kit is gone too. Not a lot of major sales going on, but a lot of people really seemed interested in the deco wave tank. I think it might sell fast. 

I just ended up buying substrate for my new tank


----------



## fury165

Just came back from Big Als and nothing of interest - a Big waste of time


----------



## TLe041

fury165 said:


> Just came back from Big Als and nothing of interest - a Big waste of time


Same here. I kind of expected as much.


----------



## Greg_o

fury165 said:


> Just came back from Big Als and nothing of interest - a Big waste of time


I was at Vaughan and Mississauga, and boy, do they have some ignorant staff.


----------



## goffebeans

Dienah said:


> Just came back from BA Scarb, quite busy there right now actually. All of the Algae Eating Shrimp are gone haha (bf bought the last 6).
> 
> Test kit is gone too. Not a lot of major sales going on, but a lot of people really seemed interested in the deco wave tank. I think it might sell fast.
> 
> I just ended up buying substrate for my new tank


Pretty much whatever was advertised is exactly what there was.

I was pleasant surprised though. As I mentioned I was going in to get a black clownfish, but also happen to luck out and find a small kole tang that I was looking for. It was more expensive than the other stores, but given that I was looking for a small specimen vs a 4-5" one, I was more than willing to pay the difference.

Coral are about to be 35% off. More or less the same selection, but seems they have more selection. Also there's some small common zoa frags that you can get for less than $5 bux.


----------



## arinsi

just came back from ba scarb and got 3 pots of hc for 15 bucks
still some people there


----------



## Sunstar

The only thing I found really was some activated carbon and my 18 watt lamps. One i need to return as it turned out to be an actinic not hte 10k that the pack said it was.


----------



## carmenh

LOL, they gave me 2 kribs instead of my mangrove so I have to go back tomorrow! Want me to call you before I go (prob early afternoon)?



Sunstar said:


> The only thing I found really was some activated carbon and my 18 watt lamps. One i need to return as it turned out to be an actinic not hte 10k that the pack said it was.


----------



## PACMAN

carmenh said:


> LOL, they gave me 2 kribs instead of my mangrove so I have to go back tomorrow! Want me to call you before I go (prob early afternoon)?


that sucks  How's the cool yellow algae holding up?

When i put the stomatellas in, they sure moved pretty quick! they are now in hiding, away from my anxious eyes!


----------



## carmenh

Oh well, I told them I was keeping the kribs 

The algae is VERY cool, looks better in my q tank with crappy lights than it did at the store with crappier lights! If it does well, I'll share...

Stomatellas are nocturnal...mine start coming out when my main lights go out and if I look at night, they're all over the place!



PACMAN said:


> that sucks  How's the cool yellow algae holding up?
> 
> When i put the stomatellas in, they sure moved pretty quick! they are now in hiding, away from my anxious eyes!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Fish_Man said:


> Went and came back with 18 amano shrimp from NY BA


WTF!? I thoguht there was a 1 x 3 for 1.99 limit per person. FFFFfffff.... could not make it today. Hope my contact was able to get some for me because I need some to clean off the plants.


----------



## Will

Bought 24 Amanos, and a Dymax iQ3.

The kit really should include the lid...


----------



## carmenh

Why include it when they can get an extra 12 bucks for it? 



Will Hayward said:


> Bought 24 Amanos, and a Dymax iQ3.
> 
> The kit really should include the lid...


----------



## vaporize

didn't go and ended up spend 1400 on a LED HDTV ... bad decisions


----------



## TLe041

vaporize said:


> didn't go and ended up spend 1400 on a LED HDTV ... bad decisions


LOL! Would it have been avoided if you went to Big Al's instead? Who knows, you might have ended up spending $1400 on a complete reef setup.


----------

